# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Futur dveloppeur logiciel

## MonkeyToast

Salut  tous!

Je suis Kvin, 20ans et j'habite non loin de Bourges (18).

Fan de nouvelles technologies, je suis actuellement en formation de dveloppeur logiciel  l'AFPA aprs avoir ralis des tudes en commerce qui ne me plaisaient pas du tout (merci la conseillre d'orientation) .

Ce forum est pour moi un petit (grand) plus dans mon apprentissage car il est complet et je pense pouvoir y trouver de l'aide si besoin.

A bon entendeur  :;): ,

Kvin.

----------


## FirePrawn

Bienvenue sur Developpez  ::ccool::

----------


## MonkeyToast

Merci  :;):

----------

